# Browser back (zurück)



## Tim C. (23. Januar 2002)

Also ich möchte den user bei klick auf nen button auf die vorherige page zurückschicken, also im Prinzip wie der zurückbutton im Browser. Wie ist da die Funktion für ?

Wie das mit den button geht is schon klar

```
<input type="button" value="back" onclick="???">
```

da wo die ??? stehen, das wüsste ich gerne


----------



## Quentin (23. Januar 2002)

<input type=button name=nix value=" Zurück " onclick="javascript:history.back()">

das wärs


----------



## Tim C. (23. Januar 2002)

thx...funktioniert natürlich


----------

